# CRT and LCD at the same time for ATI Rage Mobility

## fidler

Back when I used Mandrake 8.0, upon setup with a CRT monitor and my LCD monitor plugged in, it set up XFree86 to display to both the LCD and the CRT monitor (which would be helpful for presentations).  I was wondering if anyone knew how to change the configuration files to do this.

----------

## cbueche

Hi, 

I have a Dell 5000e with the same video adapter. I can cycles between my video output (LCD/CRT) using <FN><F8>. You should be able to do the same, check your laptop's doc.

Seeing my 1600x1200 desktop on a Sun 21" car-sized CRT impresses a lot  :Smile: 

----------

## fidler

I can cycle between the displays, but not so that the monitor is displaying information on both the CRT and LCD.  The latter is what I really want.

----------

## klieber

Are you talking about a laptop, with the laptop screen and an external monitor or a desktop machine with two external monitors?

--kurt

----------

## fidler

A laptop, with the laptop screen and an external monitor.

----------

## klieber

 *fidler wrote:*   

> A laptop, with the laptop screen and an external monitor.

 

I thought that this was more a function of the hardware than the software.  AFAIK, the laptop simply acts as a repeater and sends the same video signal to both the LCD screen as well as the external monitor.

Actually -- just tested this with my thinkpad and, without making any special changes to my XFree86 file, I was able to use both the LCD screen and the video projector in our conference room at the same time...

--kurt

----------

## fidler

For your laptop, I guess it is ... However, my laptop doesn't allow that for some reason.  Under M$ Windows it allows a repeater function, also under Mandrake 8.0, but otherwise it will only switch between the LCD and the CRT displays.  The cycle that should be the LCD/CRT display together takes longer and eventually reverts to just the LCD display...

----------

